# Poop



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

My austrolorp is having regular and sometimes very loose poops but now there is a thick milky yellow coating to it. That started yesterday along with her being lethargic and not interested in drinking or eating. I separated her and have been giving her electrolytes. What else should I do?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I'm really not an expert. But... If that was my bird I would..1 put apple cider vinegar in the water 2 start up FF if you haven't, 3 give yogurt and or cottage cheese, add garlic to the feed- powder or fresh, keep fresh water coming at all times. Feed some canned or fresh pumpkin if you can find it. I do all of the above to rule out anything. I'm sure others can provide much better answers to what's wrong. I don't like using any kind of unnatural medications and everything I mentioned before I do on a regular basis to prevent illness


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Expert is a bad term. I'm 3 years new to this chicken husbandry so I really am learning.


----------



## kacouros (Aug 2, 2013)

Keep an eye out for wheezing. My chicken started wheezing and I was planning on giving her powder antibiotics but sent a video to a vet and she had us use some meds for gape worm and she rapidly improved.


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

Turns outfit was a blocked crop. I made her throw up last night. Hopefully she will start feeling better soon.


----------

